# wxWidgets problem

## Gentoopfuscher

Hallo, ich moechte mir 4pane installieren.

http://www.4pane.co.uk/Download.htm

emerge 4pane bringt mir,  nach erfolgreichem  emerge wxGTK

http://wiki.wxwidgets.org/Installing_and_configuring_under_Gentoo

diesen Fehler 

```

configure: error: 

                           Cannot detect the currently installed wxWidgets port !

                           Check your 'wx-config --cxxflags'...

                         

```

```
g++ `wx-config --cppflags` `wx-config --libs` main.cpp
```

ergibt mir den Fehler:

```
g++: error: main.cpp: No such file or directory

```

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

----------

## bell

Was sagt 

```
eselect wxwidgets list
```

? Ggf. setzen.

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

Genau das habe ich ja nach der Anleitung 

http://wiki.wxwidgets.org/Installing_and_configuring_under_Gentoo

gemacht und laut eselect.list, auch erfolgreich.

nur das pruefen 

```
g++ `wx-config --cppflags` `wx-config --libs` main.cpp
```

gibt mir den Fehler im 1. post.

----------

## syn0ptik

Besser gemacht dieser command binen wxwidget directory.

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

Which directory is that exactliy?

----------

## Christian99

der fehler im ersten post sagt dir aber nicht, dass es ein problem mit wxwidgets gibt, sondern dass es keine datei namens main.cpp gibt.

----------

## syn0ptik

Du muss auszug und erreichen wxwidget directory.

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

i found two directories: /usr/include/wx-2.8/wx/     and   /usr/lib/wx  ..

but how do i have to deal?

This command does not work even if i change into these directories.

```
find -name main.cpp

./usr/share/doc/vlc-2.0.3/main.cpp
```

Das kann die vermisste main.cpp aber nicht sein?

Aber wo sollte die Datei liegen und wie bekomme ich sie ?

Die hier hatte ich noch vergessen, scheint also zu gehen.

```
 wx-config --cxxflags

-I/usr/lib/wx/include/base-unicode-release-2.8 -I/usr/include/wx-2.8 -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGE_FILES -DwxUSE_GUI=0 -pthread

```

```
 wx-config --libs

-pthread -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed  -lwx_baseu_xml-2.8 -lwx_baseu_net-2.8 -lwx_baseu-2.8 

```

----------

## syn0ptik

nein, diese auf arbeiten catalog.

Du musst auszug wxwidgets.eselect-1.4.bz2, aber wofür du wollen diese?

----------

## mvaterlaus

hi,

ich denke eher, dass die Übersetzung des Sourcecodes main.cpp in [1] als Beispiel dient. Versuch doch mal ein minimales Programm zu schreiben, oder kopier es von [2] und übersetzt es mit dem darunter angegebenen Befehl.

[1]http://wiki.wxwidgets.org/Installing_and_configuring_under_Gentoo

[2]http://zetcode.com/gui/wxwidgets/firstprograms/

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, vergiss doch diesen blöden Test mit der nicht vorhandenen main.cpp  :Wink: 

Sofern x11-libs/wxGTK installiert ist, und via eselect gesetzt wurde, sollte sich app-misc/4pane problemlos mit dem Ebuild aus dem genanten 4Pane Overlay mergen lassen.

Ich hab es kurz mit gesetzten 

```
eselect wxwidgets show

Current wxWidgets profile:                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

  gtk2-unicode-2.9
```

 getestet, damit funktionierte das bauen und installieren von app-misc/4pane-1.0 auf einem aktuellen amd64 System einwandfrei.

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

Ich habe nach emerge wxGTK (useflags nicht veraendert):

```
eselect wxwidgets show

Available wxWidgets profiles:

  [1]   base-unicode-release-2.8 *
```

Wie bekomme ich das gtk-profile, bzw brauche ich das zwingend?

http://www.4pane.co.uk/InstallingWx.htm

emerge 4pane gibt mir den Fehler:

```

checking if wxWidgets port is wxGTK... no

checking if wxWidgets port is wxMotif... no

checking if wxWidgets port is wxMac... no

checking if wxWidgets port is wxX11... no

checking if wxWidgets port is wxMGL... no

checking if wxWidgets port is wxMSW... no

configure: error: 

                           Cannot detect the currently installed wxWidgets port !

                           Check your 'wx-config --cxxflags'...
```

```
 wx-config --cxxflags                                                                                                                                                                                               

-I/usr/lib/wx/include/base-unicode-release-2.8 -I/usr/include/wx-2.8 -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGE_FILES -DwxUSE_GUI=0 -pthread
```

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, ungewöhnlich.

Ich vermute ein wenig das es mit manuell am Paketmanager vorbei installierten wx Zeugs aus /usr/local/ zusammenhängen könnte, siehe dazu auch in deinem anderen Thread 4pane filemanager compile error

Falls das zutrifft, dann versuche es doch mal mit dem normalen wxGTK Ebuild aus dem offiziellen portage Tree

sprich verhindere das (eventuell vorhandene?) manuell ins System geschossene Versionen aus /usr/local/ verwendet werden.

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

Genau das habe ich gemacht,  der Fehler kam daher. 

Soll ich /usr/local loeschen?

Bisher habe ich es nur umbenannt.

----------

